# Problem with using the Turtle Beach PX24 headset microphone with my laptop.



## Raehankhan (Jul 21, 2016)

So my parents were in the states and bought me this headset as a gift. ive unboxed it and plugged in the usb and the headphone wire to the laptop. The audio seems to be working fine but it does not seem to pick up that there is a microphone included. I've looked a bit online and seen that people are saying you need a splitter for it. but my laptop has one single 3.5mm jack on it only. please help!:sad:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Brand/model of the laptop?

Some newer models use a 4 pole jack and not the standard 3 pole jack (which is typically used for stereo audio output). In which case, as you read, you need a splitter such as this: Coboc 3.5TRS4-Y-MFF-1-BK 1 Foot Ultra Slim 3.5mm Stereo 4 pin Male to 2 x Female Headset Y Splitter Cable,Metal Head, Gold Plated - Newegg.com

*NOTE there are 4 conductors visible on the male end (divided by the black insulators).


----------



## Raehankhan (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey sorry about the late reply, The laptop is a Dell Inspiron 5558., Also the headphone jack on the headset is only a 3 pin, not 4.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Then the audio drivers likely allow you to select how it used (ie: mic input, headphones, etc.). You can't use headphones and mic with only a 3 conductor jack.

If you want/need both, look at a USB model.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Raehankhan and welcome to TSF :wave:

If your laptop has both green and pink audio sockets, you can use the splitter to connect the headset (phones-green, mic-pink) - If the laptop only has a green audio-in socket, you can still use the mic, but it's a messy way to do so.

You'll need the splitter to get the audio+mic, then connect the 2 cables to one of these adaptors and plug the lot into a spare USB socket - '*Audio+Mic-USB adaptor*'

I don't know how well it will work, or what the audio quality would be like, but there's a fair chance it will do the trick :wink:


----------

